

Stare into the face of every fan at the World Series - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/29/mlbs-tagoramic-lets-you-stare-into-the-face-of-each-and-every-fan-at-the-world-series/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
corin_
I'm really impressed with the way MLB embraces technology. I (from the UK)
subscribe to MLB.TV to watch all games online, and the flash interface they've
created is just so massively superior to any other sports (or, frankly, other
TV) coverage I've ever seen online.

Maybe this is more a case of the US being ahead of the UK, rather than MLB
being ahead of other people, but from my memory of NFL Game Pass (which I
haven't subscribed to since 2 or 3 seasons ago) it wasn't nearly this good.

(The one thing that does annoy me is they cut commercials out and put on a
shiny animated image saying "commercial break" - I'd rather actually have the
commercials in there personally, it's no superbowl but they're still part of
the experience, and it just seems a little blank to have the picture/sound cut
off regularly.)

Edit: On a related note, given the number of HN readers who must be based in
and around SF, how many people here care enough to be following how the Giants
do in this World Series?

